# New Syracuse,NY Area Bee Club



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Attention all Syracuse area beekeepers!! Erin Cole ([email protected]) is trying to get a local bee club started in Syracuse,NY.

The first meeting will be held Tuesday, October 10th at 6PM at the Recess Cafe on Harvard Place in the Westcott Neighborhood near Syr University.

You are encouraged to bring a snack and ideas to share to make this new club move from an idea into reality.


----------



## Beelosopher (Sep 6, 2012)

I am a potential new bee keeper (pretty sure I am all in but still researching).

This sounds great and I think I will be able to attend!


----------



## Beelosopher (Sep 6, 2012)

not sure if I am the only one interested in this 

giving it a bump in the hopes that some more people are going to signal attendance.


----------

